# Pictures of a Cockapoo/Schnoodle mix?



## Jamees (Jan 22, 2011)

I know this is like a 4 breed mix but if anyone has a picture of a cockapoo/schnoodle mix it would be really helpful. I know this is a funny request but it would be a really long story to tell you why I would like to see a picture.  If anyone has a pic that would be great! Thanks!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

no idea sorry, iys could be a mix of all 4 or look more like one. 

im guessing you have found a litter, have they bred before do they have photos of the pups for other litters


----------

